# Até sempre Grannevada!



## Minho (25 Mai 2008 às 00:57)

É com profundo pesar que informo à comunidade MeteoPT.com o falecimento de um dos nossos mais antigos participantes do fórum: Grannevada.

De nome próprio Miguel, era provavelmente neste fórum o membro que há mais tempo se dedicava à meteorologia. Os seus primeiros registos meteorológicos datam da década de 70 e nutria uma enorme paixão pelo frio e pela neve. A sua maior felicidade, meteorologicamente falando, era um nevão em Braga, desejo esse que viu materializado em Jan de 1987. Era capaz de passar uma directa no alto do Sameiro só para ver um floco de neve a cair. Também era um profundo conhecedor do Gerês em particular da zona de Leonte, Minas dos Carris, Pitões das Júnias onde passou inúmeras noites acampado em pleno inverno para desfrutar da natureza e da neve.

Miguel, partiste mas estarás sempre presente na nossa memória, aqui no fórum, no frio, na neve....

Até sempre!


----------



## Rog (25 Mai 2008 às 01:13)

Os sentidos pêsames à família e aos amigos que de alguma forma sentem de uma forma mais intensa a partida do Miguel


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2008 às 01:30)

Dia 15 de Abril troquei algumas palavras com ele, sobre quantidades de precipitação em Portugal.
Ele foi super prestável comigo, e falou-me de vários lugares na Peneda Gerês, candidatos ao pódio das maiores quantidades de precipitação não só de Portugal mas da Peninsula Ibérica. Até foi daí eu eu fiz uns gráficos que apresentei algures no fórum.
Poucos dias depois, dia 22, voltei a tentar contactar com ele por mensagens privadas. Curiosamente, dia 22 foi o último dia em que este membro postou.


*Grannevada*, onde quer que esteja, descanse em paz...


Lembrando a sua assinatura:

_"That is not dead
Which can eternal lie
Yet with strange aeons
Even death may die."
H.P.Lovecraft_​


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2008 às 01:47)

Os meus sentimentos para a família e amigos.


----------



## Fil (25 Mai 2008 às 02:01)

É com muita tristeza que recebo esta notícia 

O Miguel era sem dúvida um dos aficionados ao seguimento meteorológico mais antigo, atrevo-me a dizer, de Portugal e até foi dos primeiros a inscrever-se aqui no MeteoPT. Espero que a sua memória também perdure nesta comunidade. Os meus pêsames à família e amigos.


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Mai 2008 às 06:25)

Sou novo aqui pelo forum, mas no entanto  vasculhando-o pelo seu passado fui descobrindo  algumas personagens com as quais tenho uma profunda identificação. O Grannevada era sem dúvida uma delas e esse seu fascínio pelo Gerês e pela neve , eram a minha referência.
Numa altura destas mais palavras para quê?
Até sempre Miguel ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mai 2008 às 09:14)

Esta notícia apanhou-me de surpresa, não estava nada à espera.
Em meados de Março chegámos a comunicar-nos por mensagens privadas e, por acaso, chegou a dizer-me que estava com problemas de saúde, não fazia ideia que eram tão graves. 
Ainda há pouco tempo cheguei a ver uns posts dele e umas fotografias a uma estação da região do Minho, no fórum Meteored, onde ele mostrava o abandono dessa estação.
É triste perder um membro do nosso fórum, mas estará sempre connosco.

Até sempre, *Miguel* (*GranNevada*).


----------



## filipept (25 Mai 2008 às 09:51)

Bem... esta noticia apanhou-me de surpresa. O Grannevada é uma inspiração  para todos aqueles, que como eu, adoram o frio neve e também o Geres. 
É sem duvida uma grande perda para todos e em especial aqui para o forum.


----------



## storm (25 Mai 2008 às 09:58)

Os meus sentimentos para família e amigos.

É sempre triste quando chega esta hora, até sempre *Grannevada*


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2008 às 12:15)

Os meus pêsames à famila e amigos do Grannevada

Nao o conhecia, nem troquei mensagens com ele, mas sei pelo que li sobre ele muito apreciador de frio e de neve, 
lamentamos a tua partida, mas estaras sempre aqui no nosso forum

Ate sempre, Miguel!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2008 às 12:53)

Bem, esta notícia apanhou-me mesmo de surpresa, deixo aqui os meus pêsames à familia e amigos de Miguel (Grannevada).

Até sempre, Miguel !!


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2008 às 13:05)

Uma noticia muito triste. 

Recordo a sua participação em alguns fóruns, mesmo antes do meteopt.

Uma grande perda.


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2008 às 13:47)

Uma triste noticias para a nossa comunidade
Os meus pêsames à famila e amigos do Grannevada.


----------



## Agreste (25 Mai 2008 às 14:52)

As minhas condolências à familia e aos amigos do Miguel... 


Hasta siempre compañero.


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Mai 2008 às 16:07)

Inscrevi-me no fórum e já ele aqui andava a ditar as suas paixões e as suas frustrações e alegrias meteorológicas..É com grande tristeza e também alguma surpresa que recebo esta notícia...A todos os familiares e amigos os meus profundos sentimentos.


----------



## Iceberg (25 Mai 2008 às 16:46)

Boa Tarde a todos.

Quando abri hoje este forum,e reparei neste tópico no menu principal, imaginei o pior, mas de tão absurdo, não quis acreditar.

Afinal, o pior era realidade. Grannevada partiu, mas terá sempre um lugar especial reservado para ele nesta comunidade. Nunca o esqueceremos.

Tenho um profundo respeito e uma grande admiração por todos os membros deste forum. Não conheço nenhum pessoalmente, nem por contacto telefónico. Por uma questão de proximidade geográfica, ou qualquer razão desconhecida, de forma intuitiva, o Grannevada, fazia parte dos meus contactos privilegiados, caso tivesse necessidade. Das poucas msg privadas que enviei neste forum, alguma(s) foram ao nosso amigo.

O Grannevada foi o meu primeiro contacto no mundo da meteo on-line, ainda num forum espanhol. O facto de encontrar um aficionado pela meteo, português e,ainda por cima, de Braga, fez-me tê-lo sempre em consideração. O facto de "postar" pouco, tal como eu, aumentou a minha afinidade por este membro.

É dos poucos membros em Portugal que conservava registos fotográficos do grande nevão de Jan 1987 em Portugal.

Recordo-me de uma foto-reportagem (algures neste forum) de uma subida ao Sameiro, em plena madrugada, apenas para registar alguns esporádicos flocos de neve.

À administração peço, se possível, para conservar para sempre os registos, msg, reportagens que o nosso amigo aqui deixou.

O mundo continuará a rolar, o clima continuará a mudar, sempre a fascinar-nos com as suas surpresas, as noites de trovoada voltarão a juntar-nos em animada troca de relatos on-line, as expectativas no regresso da neve alimentarão as nossas esperanças e as nossa frustrações, tudo isto continuará, e no meio desse turbilhão de mapas, modelos, imagens de satélite, previsões e notícias, que alguém se lembre sempre, nem que seja por uma vez, do nosso grande Grannevada, porque ... um dia, no futuro, voltará a nevar em Braga, como naquele célebre Jan 1987, e nesse dia, nós todos olharemos para o céu e, além de contemplarmos fascinados os flocos brancos, levantaremos os braços, e diremos ... Obrigado, Grannevada!

A toda a sua família, os meus sentidos pêsames, e que o seu espólio meteorológico seja preservado e divulgado.

Até sempre, amigo !


----------



## miguel (25 Mai 2008 às 16:52)

Os meus profundos sentimentos a toda a familia e amigos do nosso amigo Grannevada. Descansa em paz amigo!!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mai 2008 às 19:49)

Isto apanhou-me mesmo de surpresa...

Não tive muito contacto com ele, mas pelo que vejo, parecia-me ser uma excelente pessoa... e, de certa maneira, tudo isto deixa-me abalado...

Agora que partiu... os meus pêsames á família e amigos...

... Até sempre!...


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Mai 2008 às 21:20)

É sempre muito triste saber de uma notícia desta natureza.

Sentidos pêsames á família e amigos.

Paz á sua Alma.


----------



## psm (25 Mai 2008 às 21:29)

Estou a pouco tempo no forum, no entanto gostaria de dar os pesames á familia e aos mais proximos,nesta altura complicada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Mai 2008 às 21:50)

Os meus sentidos pesamos à familia. 

Descansa em paz companheiro! Ficas para sempre na nossa memória.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2008 às 00:50)

Os meus sentidos pêsames à família e que a sua alma descanse em paz.


----------



## RMira (26 Mai 2008 às 09:32)

Estou chocado 

Até sempre Grannevada!


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2008 às 10:23)

É complicado dizer por palavras aquilo que sente perante a perda de alguém... sobretudo será difícil dizer algo a quem conviveu de perto com o Grannevada.

Neste momento triste, apenas desejo paz à sua alma e a calma necessária a todos aqueles que certamente choram com dor a perda de um familiar, amigo, ou um ser humano que muitos olharam e sempre irão olhar com enorme admiração

Até sempre Grannevada...


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Mai 2008 às 22:05)

da equipa Portugalweather os  sentimentos para a família e amigos.

o primeiro contacto que tivemos com um português que também gostava de meteo  foi com o Miguel já lá vai uns bons anos, desde ai houve sempre uma porta aberta para nos receber e mostrar todos o material que ele tinha, quem se pode esquecer das fotos das viagens que fazia, do mar de Aveiro. 

é com profunda tristeza que te vejo partir. 

um forte abraço


----------



## ACalado (26 Mai 2008 às 22:37)

bem a vida nao me tem propocionado visitas diarias ao forum e quando arranjo um pouco de tempo para dar aqui um saltinho recebo uma noticia tão triste como esta  não é justo  nestes momentos tudo o que dizemos é pouco e tão pouco que só me resta dar as condolências a familia neste momento tão dificil 

até sempre Grannevada!!! esta comunidade nunca te irá esquecer


----------



## mocha (26 Mai 2008 às 22:50)

tou sem palavras.....


----------



## Thomar (26 Mai 2008 às 23:31)

Venho manifestar o meu pesar pelo desaparecimento de um dos membros mais antigos deste fórum. 

Eu, pessoalmente, nunca tive a oportunidade de alguma forma trocar algumas palavras com o GRANNEVADA, mas tinha em consideração as intervenções dele neste fórum, e a forma como ele nos presentiava com imagens/dados dos arquivos das bibliotecas, e nos dava a conhecer o seu apaixonado interesse pela metereologia.

As minhas condolências à família e aos amigos! 

Descansa em PAZ!


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mai 2008 às 01:16)

Só hoje reparei nesta triste notícia! 


Os meus sentidos pêsames a toda a família, amigos e colegas do Grannevada (Miguel)





*rip*


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (27 Mai 2008 às 03:03)

nunca privei de perto com o grannevada, mas acompanhava alguns dos seus posts, contudo, os meus pêsames a familia e amigos.
Nunca te esqueceremos grannevada!!!!!


----------



## Nuno (27 Mai 2008 às 18:49)

Foi com muito desgosto que soube desta noticia. Quando vinhe para cá já cá estavas, sei que adoravas muito o frio e a neve pois fazias muitas reportagens com toda a dedicação para postares neste fórum. Um abraço companheiro Os pêsames á família e um forte abraço neste momento difícil


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mai 2008 às 19:28)

Eu como todos senti aquele frio na barriga incredulo a olhar para a triste noticia. Os meus pesames à familia.

Nunca privei de perto com o Grannevada, um dos mais dedicados homens a este forum e segui sempre com aquela emoção que só nós sabemos, as fotoreportagens emotivas colocadas por ele que enriqueceu em muito este espaço.


----------



## Zoelae (27 Mai 2008 às 22:52)

É a segunda vez que tenho de ler uma notícia destas num fórum. 
O GranNevada, embora pouco participativo, deixou uma grande marca no fórum, sendo dos primeiros membros, parecia ser um profundo conhecedor de meteorologia e por ela tinha certamente uma grande paixão, que traduzia nas suas frases.

Não te esqueceremos!


----------



## Weatherman (28 Mai 2008 às 07:22)

eu não sei o que dizer num momento tão triste como este
Até sempre Grannevada


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2008 às 22:00)

Eu fiquei tão chocado como todos vocês pois afinal ele adorava a neve tal como eu e outros mais aqui no forum...mas infelizmente já não podemos contar mais com a sua companhia a vida é assim  um dia seremos nós.

Os meus sentimentos á familia


----------



## Mago (29 Mai 2008 às 18:39)

Um abraço amigo para todos os familiares e amigos, as minhas condolências.


----------



## iceworld (31 Mai 2008 às 10:15)

Os meus  pêsames à família e amigos.
Escrevia posts cativantes que me entusiasmaram desde que aqui me registrei.
Obrigado por tudo o que nos deste GRANNEVADA


----------



## GranNevada (6 Jun 2008 às 16:03)

Viva
Apenas hoje tive conhecimento que este forum já tinha conhecimento da morte do Miguel.
Ao dar essa informação soube que já sabiam, e inclusivé da homenagem que a todos agradeço, eu, filhos e em nome de toda a familia e amigos do Miguel.
Estou muito sensibilizada com as vossas demonstrações de carinho, mesmo daqueles que o não conheciam.
O Miguel tinha oferecido e prometido algumas coisas de meteorologia ao Minho, também aqui do forum, pois achava que ele as perservaria  com cuidado, afecto e daria continuidade ao seu trabalho, pois eu e filhos não somos aficcionados como ele era.
Assim, e dando seguimento aquilo que Miguel começou e não teve oportunidade de concluir, serei eu a fazê-lo.
Obrigada a todos.
Margarida - mulher






Iceberg disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos.
> 
> Quando abri hoje este forum,e reparei neste tópico no menu principal, imaginei o pior, mas de tão absurdo, não quis acreditar.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2008 às 16:37)

GranNevada disse:


> O Miguel tinha oferecido e prometido algumas coisas de meteorologia ao Minho, também aqui do forum, pois achava que ele as perservaria  com cuidado, afecto e daria continuidade ao seu trabalho, pois eu e filhos não somos aficcionados como ele era.
> Assim, e dando seguimento aquilo que Miguel começou e não teve oportunidade de concluir, serei eu a fazê-lo.
> Obrigada a todos.
> Margarida - mulher



E certamente que esse material ficará sem dúvida muito bem entregue ao Minho e sinto que será certamente uma honra enorme para ele essa oferta! Neste fórum a vida e obra do "grannevada" (assim será sempre conhecido entre nós), não será certamente esquecida! Porque a vida e  obra de uma pessoa não são voláteis como o corpo e perdurarão enquanto a memória existir!

Um grande bem haja!


----------



## clarillo (7 Jun 2008 às 23:52)

Lo conocí a través de Meteored y tuve la ocasión de compartir con él algunos buenos ratos.

Hoy, al entrar en Meteored, me acabo de enterar de su fallecimiento.
Esto me ha causado una muy desagradable sorpresa y tristeza en el corazón.
Mi más sentido pésame a la familia y amigos de Miguel. Un excelente forero.


Un saludo


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2008 às 00:48)

GranNevada disse:


> O Miguel tinha oferecido e prometido algumas coisas de meteorologia ao Minho, também aqui do forum, pois achava que ele as perservaria  com cuidado, afecto e daria continuidade ao seu trabalho, pois eu e filhos não somos aficcionados como ele era.
> Assim, e dando seguimento aquilo que Miguel começou e não teve oportunidade de concluir, serei eu a fazê-lo.
> Obrigada a todos.
> Margarida - mulher



Nunca conheci pessoalmente o Miguel mas conheço muito bem o Minho, e pela paixão, interesse, dedicação e carinho garanto-lhe que dificilmente seriam melhor entregues. Em nome de todos do forum obrigado também pelas suas palavras. Fazemos todos votos de que toda a família consiga reunir as forças e energias para ultrapassar este momento.


----------



## Turista (8 Jun 2008 às 01:42)

Confesso que na pressa do dia-a-dia muitas vezes não reparo nesta parte do Fórum, daí só ter tido conhecimento do falecimento deste amigo através de uma mensagem da sua esposa que recebi ontem.

Não o conheci, todavia teve para comigo uma atitude que me sensibilizou imenso. Há uns tempos atrás pedi conselhos de livros para pessoas como eu, iniciadas nesta paixão. Recebi alguns conselhos e um dia recebo uma mensagem do GranNevada dizendo que tinha alguns livros bons para principiantes e que mos oferecia de bom grado. 
Na altura desconfiei de alguma doença, para se querer desfazer de tão bom material, mas não tive coragem para aprofundar a questão. Trocámos algumas mensagens, a ultima quando recebi os livros e nunca mais me respondeu. Estranhei... mas entendo o porquê hoje e confesso que me sinto particularmente  com esta noticia.

No entanto, acredito que o Miguel era uma pessoa fantástica (algo que se comprova nas palavras de todos) e decerteza um ser altruista, comprovado ao partilhar comigo, assim, de boa vontade, sem pedir nada em troca parte do seu legado.

Os livros que me ofereceu já estavam num lugar especial numa das minhas prateleiras de livros que uso no dia-a-dia, mas hoje, com esta noticia, os livros estarão ainda mais presentes na minha vida. Acredito que a ideia dele foi motivar alguém como eu ainda novo nestas andanças facultando conhecimento base e intermédio que me farão compreender melhor a meteorologia.

Onde quer que esteja sei que deve estar bem, terei sempre pena de nunca o ter conhecido, mas irei tê-lo sempre em grande estima e consideração.

Um até sempre Miguel e obrigado pela tua partilha, vou conservá-la com o devido carinho e dar-lhe o uso devido que penso ser o que querias...


----------



## Iceberg (30 Nov 2008 às 15:18)

Nestes dias memoráveis do regresso da neve a terras portuguesas, e também à sua cidade, Braga, não quero deixar de relembrar o nosso amigo GranNevada que, tenho a certeza, lá do alto deve estar a contemplar uma paisagem branca magnífica das nossas paisagens.

Amigo, tenho a certeza que foste tu que madaste estes fascinantes flocos brancos a terras lusas. Muito Obrigado, Grannevada,e mais uma vez, um grande Abraço!


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2008 às 15:30)

Iceberg disse:


> Nestes dias memoráveis do regresso da neve a terras portuguesas, e também à sua cidade, Braga, não quero deixar de relembrar o nosso amigo GranNevada que, tenho a certeza, lá do alto deve estar a contemplar uma paisagem branca magnífica das nossas paisagens.
> 
> Amigo, tenho a certeza que foste tu que madaste estes fascinantes flocos brancos a terras lusas. Muito Obrigado, Grannevada,e mais uma vez, um grande Abraço!


----------



## GranNevada (10 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

spiritmind disse:


>



Por muito irrealista que seja, eu penso exactamente o mesmo - O Miguel oferece-nos uma das coisas que mais gostava - neve!
Margarida


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Sem dúvida um ano como este só poderá ter mão do nosso querido Miguel 

Força Margarida


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Ontem ao ver as imagens de Braga também não pude deixar de me lembrar do "nosso" amigo Grannevada.

Força para a família.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2009 às 23:57)

Conheci este forum ha pouco tempo, e de certa forma graças ao Grannevada, 
atravez de uma pesquisa na net sobre neve em Braga encontrei alguns posts
dele, nos quais se notava uma dedicação e uma grande paixão pela neve que 
me contagiou  ....só mas tarde descobri que ja não está entre nós.

por isso, o meu muito obrigado ao Grannevada, por me ter dado a conhecer 
este fantastico forum


----------



## Iceberg (11 Jan 2009 às 00:18)

Sexta-Feira, no meio do nevão, lembrei-me do Grannevada.

Acreditar ou não acreditar, depende do que sentimos dentro de nós.

Quando aquilo que sentimos é suficientemente forte, então é real.

O Miguel esperou vinte anos para voltar a ver nevar em Braga, tal como naquele 14/01/1987.

Entretanto, partiu, e lá do alto, deu-nos este presente. A todos nós que, como ele, vibramos com estes momentos.

Na Sexta-Feira, lembrei-me do Grannevada. Por isso, acredito.

E a memória dele continuará perpetuada aqui no forum, sempre que nevar em Braga. 

Um grande abraço para ti, Miguel, e Muito Obrigado!


----------



## GranNevada (11 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

É bom ter-vos com uma carinhosa memória do Miguel associada à neve e a Braga, faz-me sentir mais acompanhada.
Obrigada a todos vós.
Margarida


----------



## GARFEL (11 Jan 2009 às 16:24)

Minho disse:


> É com profundo pesar que informo à comunidade MeteoPT.com o falecimento de um dos nossos mais antigos participantes do fórum: Grannevada.
> 
> De nome próprio Miguel, era provavelmente neste fórum o membro que há mais tempo se dedicava à meteorologia. Os seus primeiros registos meteorológicos datam da década de 70 e nutria uma enorme paixão pelo frio e pela neve. A sua maior felicidade, meteorologicamente falando, era um nevão em Braga, desejo esse que viu materializado em Jan de 1987. Era capaz de passar uma directa no alto do Sameiro só para ver um floco de neve a cair. Também era um profundo conhecedor do Gerês em particular da zona de Leonte, Minas dos Carris, Pitões das Júnias onde passou inúmeras noites acampado em pleno inverno para desfrutar da natureza e da neve.
> 
> ...



Não sou muito assiduo aqui no forum apesar de adorar geografia e meteorologia
Pelas descrições que aqui li GRANNEVADA era especial
e mesmo sem o conhecer ó como o entendo quando alguem no forum diz que passava horas no sameiro para ver cair um floco de neve
até sempre grannevada
á familia que perde um ente querido as minhas condolências


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jan 2009 às 17:10)

É muito triste quando isto acontece, eu não o conhecia, mas lembro-me de alguns dos seus posts, de certeza que era uma excelente pessoa, força à familia e amigos.
Miguel(Grannevada), estarás sempre conosco e com o MeteoPT


----------



## Iceberg (11 Jan 2010 às 15:21)

Iceberg disse:


> Sexta-Feira, no meio do nevão, lembrei-me do Grannevada.
> 
> Acreditar ou não acreditar, depende do que sentimos dentro de nós.
> 
> ...



Nunca é demais lembrar este nosso amigo, porque a memória faz parte da nossa integridade.

O Miguel assistiu entusiasmado ao grande nevão de 14/01/1987 em Braga.

Depois disso esperou 20 anos para voltar a ver o elemento branco no meio da sua cidade. Em vão.

Partiu, e como que por artes divinas, desde então já nevou duas vezes na sua cidade.

E neste Domingo, tal como em 2009, eu lembrei-me do GranNevada, e meditei para comigo: Obrigado, amigo, por esta neve branca que tão bem fica em Braga, na tua cidade ...


----------

